# seeking west coast IRC PC's



## jumpinmonkey (Feb 12, 2002)

looking for 1-2 PC's on the west coast (preferably CA) for an IRC game... would like people younger than 20...gameplay is casual, not too nitty gritty on rules, but not goofy, just having a good time... either reply to this forum or contact gibbythefrog or myaimname22 on AIM if interested


----------

